# It Is SOOOOO Cold in So. FL



## lvhmbh (Jan 10, 2010)

We've been here in Boca for going on 17 years and this is THE coldest I've every experienced.  Today it is really windy and yesterday the cold rain  
Looks like we'll have another week of this :annoyed:


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jan 10, 2010)

We had sleet yesterday in Winter Haven.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hoochee-momma! Its COLD in N. Florida, too.
Its 24F now, with a forecast for 20F tomorrow.
Its the end of our hibiscus and a couple of gardenias.


----------



## wcfr1 (Jan 10, 2010)

...and my bird bath was frozen again this morning!


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 10, 2010)

Our local news last night showed a tiny snowman in Ocala - it was too cute! 

It's freezing up here here - probably not by much. I hate it


----------



## night0wl (Jan 10, 2010)

Rumor has it, there were snow flurries inland in Broward and WPB counties.

Unbelievable.

Thank goodness, mid 70's return by Wednesday...I cant take it being all cooped up inside like this.


----------



## jlwquilter (Jan 10, 2010)

I look forward to winter so I can open up the house and air it out after being AC'd all summer. Not this year - at least so far. Went right from AC to heat. Ugh. And no break in the old utility bill either.  

Still windy today but no rain and doesn't seem quite as cold.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Jan 10, 2010)

COLD IS A RELATIVE THING. .
TOUGHNESS COUNTS! 
65 above zero:
Floridians turn on the heat.
People in Michigan plant gardens.

60 above zero:
Californians shiver uncontrollably.
People in Michigan sunbathe.

50 above zero:
Italian & English cars won't start.
People in Michigan drive with the windows down..

40 above zero:
Georgians don coats, thermal underwear, gloves, wool hats.
People in Michigan throw on a flannel shirt.

35 above zero:
New York landlords finally turn up the heat.
People in Michigan have the last cookout before it gets cold.

20 above zero:
People in Miami all die.
Michiganders close the windows.

Zero:
Californians fly away to Mexico.
People in Michigan get out their winter coats.

10 below zero:
Hollywood disintegrates.
The Girl Scouts in Michigan are selling cookies door to door.

20 below zero:
Washington DC runs out of hot air.
People in Michigan let the dogs sleep indoors.

30 below zero:
Santa Claus abandons the North Pole.
Michiganders get upset because they can't start the Snowmobile.

40 below zero:
ALL atomic motion stops.
People in Michigan start saying...'Cold enough fer ya?'

50 below zero:
Hell freezes over.
Lions win the Super Bowl


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 10, 2010)

You should be in Virginia where the wind chill factor is 18 degrees. Now that's cold.


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 10, 2010)

Low in the 30's last night.  Newscasters warning everyone not to go out.  FP&L had 300 crews on call.  My son up north thought all this was pretty funny.


----------



## JoAnn (Jan 10, 2010)

The kids got all of our garden and flowers covered AGAIN last night and turned on the misters for the veggie garden.  I left for church a 8 this morning and there was ice on EVERYTHING...brrrrrrr.  Hopefully the veggies will come through this OK.


----------



## theo (Jan 10, 2010)

*It's all relative...*



wcfr1 said:


> ...and my bird bath was frozen again this morning!



Please, you're breaking my heart, Lou...  

5 degrees here this morning (colder with wind chill factored in). Balmy, by Michigan standards.  

The dog absolutely LOVES the cold, slowing down the morning "walk". Teutonic heritage, I guess...


----------



## lvhmbh (Jan 10, 2010)

Weather report said Wednesday cold here as well so if we see 70 I'll be delighted.


----------



## Smooth Air (Jan 10, 2010)

lv, time to head to Aruba!!

Smooth Air


----------



## Don (Jan 10, 2010)

Talent312 said:


> Its the end of our hibiscus and a couple of gardenias.


You actually plant hibiscus outside?  Marsh hibiscus, certainly, but not bush type. You're not that far south from where I used to live in VA.  I'm worried about the one I kept in a pot for ten years while there and put in the ground, plus a rooting we grew into a tree, when we moved down here.
kjsgrammy:  How true it is!  I used to wear a hoodie and nylon windbreaker until the temperature dropped below 40 deg., now I wear them when the temp. reaches 60.
Pedro: were you living in the Tidewater area when the temperature dropped down to -4 in the mid/late 80's?  That was when we decided to move to FL after I retired.  Now, That was cold!


----------



## chriskre (Jan 10, 2010)

kjsgrammy said:


> COLD IS A RELATIVE THING. .
> TOUGHNESS COUNTS!
> 20 above zero:
> People in Miami all die.
> Michiganders close the windows.



:rofl: 

Oh come on, don't be so hard on us Miamians.  
We can't help it, our blood has thinned.


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm going to Pennsylvania for a week to warm up.  Also, nobody was swimming at the beach today.  In fact, the people on the beach were all wearing long pants and coats or sweatshirts.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 10, 2010)

kjsgrammy said:


> COLD IS A RELATIVE THING. .
> TOUGHNESS COUNTS! ...



Good one! LMAO... or I would, if it wasn't so d*mn cold.


----------



## Smooth Air (Jan 10, 2010)

Did it really snow in Orlando?


----------



## lvhmbh (Jan 11, 2010)

Heading for Aruba at the end of January :whoopie:   As to the blood thinning - they went on at great length in the paper about how your blood DOES NOT THIN - what happens (and I love this part) is the layer of fat under your skin thins!!!  Nice to know at least something on me is thinner:rofl:


----------



## Transit (Jan 11, 2010)

The iguanas are literaly frozen in place some are falling from trees.


----------



## logan115 (Jan 11, 2010)

kjsgrammy said:


> COLD IS A RELATIVE THING. .
> TOUGHNESS COUNTS!
> 65 above zero:
> Floridians turn on the heat.
> ...



Too funny.  As a lifelong Chicagoan this Southern "cold snap" has me laughing a bit.  To be clear, I sympathize with those of you that aren't used to (or prepared for) this as well as any hardship it has caused, but for the past few weeks up here we've been elated when we get in our cars and the outside temp shows two digits.

Spoke to a co-worker in Houston a few weeks ago and he said it was near Armageddon when there was a forecast for an inch or two of snow.......

Chris


----------



## The Conch Man (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm still freezin' here in Naples, its cold!!!!!!


----------



## SherryS (Jan 11, 2010)

Sarasota officially experienced its coldest EVER temperature last night with a 28 degree reading!  We turned our heat on for the first time since moving here in February 2004.


----------



## jlwquilter (Jan 11, 2010)

Maybe the blood doesn't thin but something sure happens. MY hardy DH from NJ used to put on a pair of socks as a concession to winter. Now after a decade plus in FL he bundles up like Nanook of the North if it goes less than 55. Too funny. It is all what you get used to (relative temperatures). I remember as a kid it was 60 once in Buffalo on Xmas one year - we all ran around in shorts and t-shirts.

He was supposed to take down the outside Xmas lights over the weekend but between the wind, rain, and cold he said we'd remain festive for one more week.


----------



## Don (Jan 11, 2010)

3/16" of ice still in our birdbath at 9:30 this morning.


----------



## Smooth Air (Jan 11, 2010)

lv, lucky you heading to Aruba in a couple of weeks. Can I come too??
How long will you be in Aruba?

Smooth Air


----------



## lvhmbh (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi,  6 weeks then back to FL for a bridge tournament then back to Aruba.  We're lucky enough to be retired and DH is good money manager.   We'll be travelling after the Southeastern Regional and rented out our place down there in July so we'll go back in August until.................probably the Naples Regional.  Linda


----------



## Smooth Air (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow!
That is so wonderful!!
Good luck in the Bridge tournament. Have you ever done one of those Bridge Cruises?

Smooth Air


----------



## JudyS (Jan 12, 2010)

kjsgrammy said:


> COLD IS A RELATIVE THING. .
> TOUGHNESS COUNTS!
> 65 above zero:
> Floridians turn on the heat.
> ...



Kjsgrammy, where in Michigan do you live?  I'm in Ann Arbor, where most winters aren't too bad, but DH used to live in Houghton, in Michigan's Upper Peninsula. Now, that's cold!!! The first year he lived there, they had 30 feet of snow.


----------



## lvhmbh (Jan 13, 2010)

Unit 129 just had the very first and now annual Regional Bridge Cruise at Sea.  All the other bridge cruises are sectionals.  We did the regional in December and are booked for next December on Liberty of the Seas.  We are going on a bridge cruise on Crystal in June - Venice to Athens via Istanbul (yay).  I'm not playing but a bunch of our friends are going and the woman running the bridge is a friend. 

Still cold here in Boca but supposed to warm up gradually.  FPL is struggling because of all the people using their heat.  We had an outage the other day (we have a generator so it was just a flicker for us) which, luckily, didn't last too long.  Linda


----------



## Don (Jan 13, 2010)

pedro47 said:


> You should be in Virginia where the wind chill factor is 18 degrees. Now that's cold.


Pedro, were you living in the Tidewater area in the mid 80's when the temperature dropped down to -4?  That was cold!


----------

